# Look for a church BEFORE you move!



## Tim (Nov 22, 2013)

> What would you think of someone who told you that they had made arrangements to move to a new planet, and then asked if you knew if the atmosphere was breathable?



A plea to prospective university students - Reformation21 Blog

I came across this today regarding young adults who _first_ make the decision to attend a certain school, and _then_ ask about churches in that city. Unfortunately, this sequence is not limited to university students; I have seen several people on the Puritan Board who accept a position in another city and then ask for church recommendations. To the best of my knowledge, there is no currently active thread on this subject, so it is a good time to make this post because I am not speaking of anyone in particular. 

Brothers and sisters, please - do it the other way around if at all possible (and it usually is possible). Look first to provide for the spiritual benefit of your family, and then seek your employment or education accordingly.


----------



## Jack K (Nov 22, 2013)

We moved to where we are now knowing the church situation would likely have its difficulties. I looked at churches when I came here to interview for the job I ended up taking, and we researched them more before I accepted that job. We had discussions with friends (including elders) in our old church. I was scared to move—scared we'd never again find a church as good as the one we were leaving.

In the end, I came to see that I was idolizing a church where I was comfortable. There were many other things that made taking the new job seem to be a godly decision, and the consensus in our old church was that we needed to go, find the best church we could here, and humbly set about serving that church and being a blessing to it even if it wouldn't be the "perfect" church—or anything close.

That's probably not the best approach for every person and situation, but I think it was right for me at that point in my life. I certainly didn't move blindly, though. I was concerned about what churches I would find here. And I would urge most young people, in particular, to follow the advice in the article.


----------



## Edward (Nov 22, 2013)

While one should look before they move, and even now in many cases view prospective churches online via video or live streaming, you've got to actually attend and meet the people before you know what you are getting into. Something that looks fine on the surface may be rotten underneath.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Nov 23, 2013)

When I have looked for jobs out of state I am was always shocked by how bleak the church situation is in some states. While the Mid Atlantic East Coast is not overflowing with solid churches, everything is so close together I could probably find 60 faithful churches in an hours drive away.


----------



## Free Christian (Nov 23, 2013)

Good advice Tim


----------



## joejohnston3 (Nov 23, 2013)

Yes, this is extremely critical and important. Luke 4:4 "And Jesus answered him, saying, It is written, That man shall not live by bread alone, but by every word of God." If we are to put God first in our lives then He needs to be our first thought in every decision and never an afterthought.


----------

